# Space for pantry



## roundman81 (Mar 6, 2008)

My daughter is moving into a very small older home. The old tenants had their refrigerator set back into a space that is over the basement stairwell. She would like me to turn it into a pantry. The space is roughly 35" W x 36" D x 89" H. Her boyfriend thinks that it is too deep and too tall. He would like to frame it in and make it smaller, easier to reach things on the shelves. With such limited space in the kitchen, I think she should save as much space a possible. I was hoping some of you folks could give me some ideas on how to use this space.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

roundman81 said:


> My daughter is moving into a very small older home. The old tenants had their refrigerator set back into a space that is over the basement stairwell. She would like me to turn it into a pantry. The space is roughly 35" W x 36" D x 89" H. Her boyfriend thinks that it is too deep and too tall. He would like to frame it in and make it smaller, easier to reach things on the shelves. With such limited space in the kitchen, I think she should save as much space a possible. I was hoping some of you folks could give me some ideas on how to use this space.


The space is good for a chef's pantry. This type has shelving up the back, two swing out storage doors, and shelving behind exterior doors. It makes for an efficient storage/easy access cabinet.




















 





.
.


----------



## roundman81 (Mar 6, 2008)

yes, very cool! Do the sheves side out? Oh sorry you said they swing out.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

roundman81 said:


> yes, very cool! Do the sheves side out?


Looking at that one, those vertical shelves are actually rotating full length doors. The shelves are accessible from both sides once rotated like this, (not my picture).

Behind those doors are shelves up the back of the cabinet. To get to those, the outside doors are opened, the shelf doors are rotated, and the shelving on the back are accessible.

But, as you look at it, those shelves could be made as individual slide out drawers/trays.












 





.
.


----------



## roundman81 (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, that looks complicated. Is there a kit or something (hardware) for that? Plans? I have never done any case work, or what ever you would call that type of work.:blink:


----------



## roundman81 (Mar 6, 2008)

I was off quite a bit on the size of the space, it is 30"x58"x89". Would I still be able to do what cabinetman suggested or is it too deep? Is it posible to put in another set of shelves? Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

roundman81 said:


> I was off quite a bit on the size of the space, it is 30"x58"x89". Would I still be able to do what cabinetman suggested or is it too deep? Is it posible to put in another set of shelves? Thanks!


 For the 58" depth, it's too deep for that type of arrangement. With it being only 30" wide, you might just think about all shelves on the deep wall, and shelves up the back wall.












 





.
.


----------



## roundman81 (Mar 6, 2008)

That would be a lot easier too! Although I would learn a lot with a project like that.:yes: Thanks!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

If it is 58" deep, how about a small walk in style?


----------



## roundman81 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yep, (neighbor) burkhome I think that might be the case. I still have time to research as they are doing floors and ceilings.

I am also a Wisconsinite.:icon_smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

roundman81 said:


> I am also a Wisconsinite.:icon_smile:


How would we have known that?












 





.
.


----------



## roundman81 (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know, I don't have it in my profile.


----------

